# Billowy Scarf



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

http://polkadotsheep.com/main/assets/File/BillowyDelight(2).pdf


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

How lovely and soft looking, thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The specified yarn for this scarf is Schulana Kid Seta and is available on eBay currently for $11.95 with free shipping in US.
The price is 20% off. There is also a list of lots of other brands with discounted prices if you scroll down.

I don't usually spend $24 on one scarf, but this for me!

The seller is Yarnbow. http://stores.ebay.com/Yarnbow


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks jmcrete05! I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

This is lovely! I wonder if it would work with a variegated yarn that I have or if the pattern would get lost....


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love scarves so have added this to my very, very long To Do list.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautifull, 
thank you for the pattern.

Have some varigated mohair in my stash - would it be usable to make this :?: :?:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> This is lovely! I wonder if it would work with a variegated yarn that I have or if the pattern would get lost....


I'm going to try a lightly variegated yarn and see how that works.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

need2know said:


> Beautifull,
> thank you for the pattern.
> 
> Have some varigated mohair in my stash - would it be usable to make this :?: :?:


See other's projects on Ravelry. The variegated is lovely also. It bought lt. teal. Should be here by Oct. 11!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/billowy-delight/people


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> need2know said:
> 
> 
> > Beautifull,
> ...


Well, I guess that is good news, but can I justify starting another project with 3 Christmas projects in the works? Hmmmmm


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> jmcret05 said:
> 
> 
> > need2know said:
> ...


Yes you can!
I have 5 projects in the works and will start this in Mohair. Just hope I like it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

What a pretty scarf! Thanks for sharing :thumbup: Love your avatar :-D


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

need2know said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > jmcret05 said:
> ...


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Could this be knit with a mohair yarn?


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

tea4two said:


> Could this be knit with a mohair yarn?


Yes, I made it in varigated mohair yarn from Elann.
posted picture under 'wave scarf pattern'


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

need2know said:


> tea4two said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be knit with a mohair yarn?
> ...


Just looked at your pictures. Scarf looks great. Thanks


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

your welcome


----------

